# Hyatt Maintenance Fee’s



## breezez (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello fellow tug friends,

Okay was going to go online and pay my new Pinon Point contracts MF’s for 2019.  

But when I look through my account it says I zero.     

It’s an annual use account and Estoppel showed first MFs owed would be 2019.   

Should I call them?  Or hope for the best.


----------



## bdh (Dec 3, 2018)

breezez said:


> Hello fellow tug friends,
> 
> Okay was going to go online and pay my new Pinon Point contracts MF’s for 2019.
> 
> ...



I doubt that the previous owner paid them, so expect the MF is still due.  I'd call the 800-GO-HYATT folks tomorrow and have them check the MF status.  Note: that some aspects on the "new" HRC site are a little lacking - the MF accounting/tracking falls into that category when compared to the old HRC site.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 4, 2018)

My girlfriend that just purchased Hyatt Beach House is now concerned that since Hyatt will take 30 business days to register the Beach House in her name that she will be late in paying her 2019 MF's that are due on January 1, 2019.  Her realtor told her that Hyatt will probably not be completed on their end till mid January.

Will she be penalized if she can not pay her MF's till she is recognized as an owner?


----------



## breezez (Dec 4, 2018)

bdh said:


> I doubt that the previous owner paid them, so expect the MF is still due.  I'd call the 800-GO-HYATT folks tomorrow and have them check the MF status.  Note: that some aspects on the "new" HRC site are a little lacking - the MF accounting/tracking falls into that category when compared to the old HRC site.


Called and was told if I didn’t get an invoice by 12/17 to email transfer department.   She could not see invoice either.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 7, 2019)

As a new owner, can someone tell me where on the site I would go to pay my MF's for the next year?  Can you make monthly payments on your MF's?  I do that with my other timeshares so that the cost is spread out through the year...


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 7, 2019)

breezez said:


> Hello fellow tug friends,
> 
> Okay was going to go online and pay my new Pinon Point contracts MF’s for 2019.
> 
> ...


They always tell us we owe nothing when we do. We finally got a good rep and paid as we knew we owed AND we got our summer Kaanapali wait list so now have 2 weeks in a row there. If we listened to 1st rep and on line we would have been passed over


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 7, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> They always tell us we owe nothing when we do. We finally got a good rep and paid as we knew we owed AND we got our summer Kaanapali wait list so now have 2 weeks in a row there. If we listened to 1st rep and on line we would have been passed over



So can I call now to pay for my week 15 for 2020?


----------



## Sapper (Mar 7, 2019)

You might let the rep know that you are prepaying so that you can do a waitlist and have points available. They should have a proposed fee schedule for your unit, then you will need to pay the difference in the actual fee around October/November. The one thing that comes to mind though, there might be some kind of restriction on the pre paid points (ie, must use with in 60 day of booking). Ask the rep when you discuss.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 8, 2019)

Sapper said:


> You might let the rep know that you are prepaying so that you can do a waitlist and have points available. They should have a proposed fee schedule for your unit, then you will need to pay the difference in the actual fee around October/November. The one thing that comes to mind though, there might be some kind of restriction on the pre paid points (ie, must use with in 60 day of booking). Ask the rep when you discuss.



So if you prepay your MF's you would only be able to use it in a 60 day window?       How soon can you do a waitlist?
Does it make sense to transfer my CUP points into the External Exchange (EEE), if I only have 520 left?  How would I transfer them?

thanks for helping with all of my newbie questions...


----------



## Sapper (Mar 8, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So if you prepay your MF's you would only be able to use it in a 60 day window?       How soon can you do a waitlist?
> Does it make sense to transfer my CUP points into the External Exchange (EEE), if I only have 520 left?  How would I transfer them?
> 
> thanks for helping with all of my newbie questions...



Re the 60 day window, I seem to remember some kind of restriction, that is why I used the example of the 60 day window. I do not know what the restrictions might be, so said that you should ask the representative when you discuss. 

I have wait listed units a year out.  

I have never used Interval, you could theoretically get two studio weeks during the lowest season somewhere or one studio week during high season somewhere. I'll add a link to Kal's site that has the Hyatt to Interval point conversion chart. You will need to call the rep and have them move points to EEE. 

http://www.bywindkal.com/Files/HyattInterval.pdf

Happy to help!


----------



## Kal (Mar 9, 2019)

Their are two types of maintenance fee schedules which differ by resort.  Pay Forward and Pay Backward. 

Pay forward is when you need to have MF's paid when you receive the next year points.  Otherwise, the points are not "active" until payment is made.  You really don't know this is the case until you see that your wait list requests are not filled.

Pay backward is payment when your invoice says the payment is due (generally the end of December).  In that case you are an owner in good standing and can use points that appear in your account.  Wait list requests function properly.

As an example, if you own say a week 15 pay forward property, you would need to pay "next year's MF" in April when the new points are issued.   If you wait until December, you will get passed over on wait list requests which would be based on those new points.  Problem is you won't receive an invoice until about November 1st. So you pay the MF amount invoiced in the previous year.  If the new MFs are more than the previous year, you pay the difference in the coming December invoice.

Call Hyatt and ask the question about Pay Forward and Pay Backward, and the agent hasn't got a clue or provides the wrong answer.   Clearly a terminal case of "double-speak".


----------



## dahntahn (Mar 10, 2019)

Kal said:


> Their are two types of maintenance fee schedules which differ by resort.  Pay Forward and Pay Backward.
> 
> Pay forward is when you need to have MF's paid when you receive the next year points.  Otherwise, the points are not "active" until payment is made.  You really don't know this is the case until you see that your wait list requests are not filled.
> 
> ...


So, Kal,  when I pay my MFs [3 Beach House, 1 Coconut] each December when billed, which points am I paying for, those in the coming year or those in the year just ending?  I had thought I was paying in advance for next year"s points.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 10, 2019)

Kal said:


> Their are two types of maintenance fee schedules which differ by resort.  Pay Forward and Pay Backward.
> 
> Pay forward is when you need to have MF's paid when you receive the next year points.  Otherwise, the points are not "active" until payment is made.  You really don't know this is the case until you see that your wait list requests are not filled.
> 
> ...



Kal thank you, this is really helpful. My girlfriend is calling tomorrow to prepay her MF's and I will wait till my week comes up in April to prepay mine so that we can do a waitlist....thanks so much.


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2019)

dahntahn said:


> So, Kal,  when I pay my MFs [3 Beach House, 1 Coconut] each December when billed, which points am I paying for, those in the coming year or those in the year just ending?  I had thought I was paying in advance for next year"s points.


The Beach House is Pay Forward.  I'm not sure what points you are using.  Based on my experience, pay MF in December and when you get the next year points, those are CUP points and can be used immediately.  Don't know about Coconut.


----------

